# Can a3/s3 be imported



## jcqspade1961 (Jun 5, 2002)

Would like to know if a3/s3 Can legally be imported from Mexico. Anyone have any info on this.


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Can a3/s3 be imported (jcqspade1961)*

Don't think it would be worth the hassle. They are suposedly going to be selling them here soon. 
Once they are being sold here it might be a diferent story. You could bring in a used one that way because it's "substantially similar to a model already being sold." 
An importer can do it for you for 7 or 8 thou if you want it that bad. This is of course why I say it would be worth it. This is why you generally only see high end cars getting imported.


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Can a3/s3 be imported (jcqspade1961)*

u must buy 2 of them, one for crash testing and one for yourself (obviously) they are supposed to be coming in september but that seems kinda sketchy since nothing has been oficially anounced, so i dunno what to tell u


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: Can a3/s3 be imported (jcqspade1961)*

Non-Fed approved cars can't be imported. The mods to make it comply are extensive. Even used, can't be imported. Even if the same car type is imported later, the older version can't come in.
Ever notice you don't see non-Fed car around? That's our clue.


[Modified by NC-GTI, 3:45 PM 1-29-2003]


----------



## mil337 (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: Can a3/s3 be imported (NC-GTI)*

you can bring an a3 over from mexico,my freind has a '00 a3 that came in through mexico...he purchased it from a guy who had it brought over,so idont know all the details but obviously it came over some how


----------



## kasimir (Jan 28, 2001)

*Re: Can a3/s3 be imported (NC-GTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Non-Fed approved cars can't be imported. The mods to make it comply are extensive. Even used, can't be imported. Even if the same car type is imported later, the older version can't come in.
Ever notice you don't see non-Fed car around? That's our clue.

[Modified by NC-GTI, 3:45 PM 1-29-2003][HR][/HR]​
EVERYTHING is possible


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: Can a3/s3 be imported (mil337)*

quote:[HR][/HR]freind has a '00 a3 that came in through mexico...he purchased it from a guy who had it brought over,so idont know all the details but obviously it came over some how[HR][/HR]​Ask your "friend" to show you the registration.


----------



## Biz (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: Can a3/s3 be imported (NC-GTI)*

Couldn't you "In theory" Buy an a3/s3, bring it up here, and then put the VIN plate from a totalled GTI or Golf onto it and then just register it as a VW? I know it's not the best/most legal idea ever, but could it be done?


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Can a3/s3 be imported (Biz)*

no its very legal to do


----------



## ahbroody (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Can a3/s3 be imported (fitch)*

I am seriously looking into this. I live in california and I have friends who have family in mexico. I can buy one in mexico and bring it over. Apparently the trick is getting it across the border. Once it is here I have heard the dmv will generally let you register it. There are others currently in the country so it has to be possible. I will keep you guys posted. oh yeah a 99/00 in mexico will run a lil under 12k. I am sure a lil cheaper than what they will run new here. Now I am a cop so I am gonna try to work the dmv for the truth about this, hopefully they wont jerk me around







one of my buddies cousin bought a suburban in mexico and got it in but it had a conforming vin number and is already sold here. the trick will be making sure the a3 has a conforming vin number and not listed as stolen


----------



## spcycle (Sep 2, 2000)

*Re: Can a3/s3 be imported (jcqspade1961)*

I seem to remember that there was an importer bringing them into california only, but I was unable to find info with a search, not very helpful I know.


----------



## ahbroody (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Can a3/s3 be imported (spcycle)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I seem to remember that there was an importer bringing them into california only, but I was unable to find info with a search, not very helpful I know.[HR][/HR]​ think man think. This is very important to me. I live in Cali. the border is loose so I am trying to find out if i can drive it a cross and then just register it.


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: Can a3/s3 be imported (ahbroody)*

quote:[HR][/HR]the trick will be making sure the a3 has a conforming vin number [HR][/HR]​As the A3 will never have a "conforming" VIN number (not sold in US), how would you pull this off? How would you get insurance (They will check VIN too)?


----------



## ahbroody (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Can a3/s3 be imported (NC-GTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]the trick will be making sure the a3 has a conforming vin number 
As the A3 will never have a "conforming" VIN number (not sold in US), how would you pull this off? How would you get insurance (They will check VIN too)?[HR][/HR]​you could do the highly illegal vin switch aroo down in the land of mexico, but I cant recomend this being a cop and all. I spoke to someone from the state that said dmv will sometimes allow non conforming vins and place a sticker on the car with a generated vin that the vehicle will now use. Damn it someone told me that and now I cant remeber who.


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Can a3/s3 be imported (ahbroody)*

im not sure of any of this and i wouldnt take the risk of spending 12k and not being able to register the car


----------



## ahbroody (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Can a3/s3 be imported (fitch)*

I was told I will have a title. the title will be from mexico but it will be a bill of sale showing ownership, just as if you bought the car from say germany. As for smog, i figure throw a big enough cat on it and it will probablly pass. As for the safety requirements question, How do you know the car does not meet US safety specs? Where is this info at? I am trying to find this info? I know audi/Vw doesnt import some cars as they believe no one will purchase them. IE Polo/A2, and A3. Have A3's been crash tested here in the U.S.. I have heard some people say it doesnt meet safety specs but no one seems to be able to tell me how they know this What is etailed in a safety check? anyone Know?
sorry for all the questions, but it seems there are a few of these cars in the country so how did these people get them in. I have seen the pics of the one in washington and heard there is a second one up there. I have also heard from multiple people there is 1 in chicago area.


----------



## Biz (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: Can a3/s3 be imported (ahbroody)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have also heard from multiple people there is 1 in chicago area.[HR][/HR]​Just to add fuel to the rumor fire, I've heard there's a yellow S3 and a white A3 in the Chicago area http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: Can a3/s3 be imported (ahbroody)*

quote:[HR][/HR]As for the safety requirements question, How do you know the car does not meet US safety specs? Where is this info at? I am trying to find this info? Have A3's been crash tested here in the U.S.. I have heard some people say it doesnt meet safety specs but no one seems to be able to tell me how they know this What is etailed in a safety check? anyone Know?[HR][/HR]​The glass and light units have to have the USA approval marking.
VW will not spend $$ to crash test a car they are not importing. It will only be done when they need to.
VW will not engineer the changes and build the special parts to get USA approval until they deside to import. A European or Mexican car will not have the extra expense in it if it is not going to be USA approved.
You can't just tell someone it meets requirements, it has to be submitted by the manufacturer and the approvals have to be on record with the appropriate agencies. There also needs to be a report of the car to the insurance companies, or they will not insure it. They will not insure an unregistered car, unimported car.


----------



## mk4007 (May 23, 2002)

*Re: Can a3/s3 be imported (NC-GTI)*

my roomate imported a 99 Honda Civic Type R right hand drive from Japan. All he had to do was change the glass, bumpers, headlights and a few other things.


----------



## Biz (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: Can a3/s3 be imported (mk4007)*

quote:[HR][/HR]my roomate imported a 99 Honda Civic Type R right hand drive from Japan. All he had to do was change the glass, bumpers, headlights and a few other things.[HR][/HR]​That car is a legend in these parts







. It's always talked about down at Midway (the area of St.Paul where we all hang out on fridays and saturdays to BS about cars) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mil337 (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: Can a3/s3 be imported (NC-GTI)*

go to http://www.chicagovw.org/treffen02.html theres a picture of my friends a3 (page 4 of 4 towards the bottom of the page)at a show in joliet illinois,then you can tell me that its impossible to have an a3 in america.


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: Can a3/s3 be imported (mil337)*



> then you can tell me that its impossible to have an a3 in america. /QUOTE]
> Let's discuss how legal it is to drive and register in US. There is a difference between having it and having it legal.
> What does the insurance company list it as?


----------



## ahbroody (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Can a3/s3 be imported (NC-GTI)*

yes plz sent you IM. could you plz have him respond and let us know how he was able to acomplish this thing


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Can a3/s3 be imported (ahbroody)*

If you buy it in Mexico and you will have no problem driving it thru the border with Mexican license plates. So getting it across is not the problem, getting it to have US license plates is the problem. If you drive it with Mexican plates then you have to pay 5.6% of the original invoice amount every year in taxes.
If you need help, I'm in Mexico and friends with the Audi dealer here.


----------



## ahbroody (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Can a3/s3 be imported (Giancarlo)*

you have IM giancarlo


----------



## europeanplates (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: Can a3/s3 be imported (jcqspade1961)*

There are many ways to do it, I have found a few ways to bring in a rallye golf and a sport evo BMW both legal and not that expensive(under 5k a car). All I need now is my garage to be finished. This topic has been discussed heavily with the m3 guys as they all want a sport over here. Shoot me an email and I will give you a few contact numbers. A car with a real title in your name showing what kind of car it is will add $$$ to an A3 if you brought it in the correct way!
www.europeanplates.com


----------



## ahbroody (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Can a3/s3 be imported (europeanplates)*

dont intend on selling it, and even though i uphold the law for a living i would not have an issue bending a law if it meant i could get the car in for a reasonable price. Now i kinda want to do it just to prove some people wrong.


----------

